# pra cima e pra baixo



## val555

Ola!

I am trying to understand one ad it says, 'seus pais não vão acreditar: agora você vai ficar estudando pra cima e pra baixo.' does it mean 'Their parents will not believe: now while you are studying you go upstairs and downstairs' (actually the last part doesn't make sense for me )
Can you help me out?

REgards!


----------



## Vanda

> seus pais não vão acreditar: agora você vai ficar estudando pra cima e pra baixo.'



Without further context I understand that the person is going from one place to another studying. Like today in USA, tomorrow in England, then Australia, pra cima e pra baixo.

_'Now: while you are studying you go upstairs and downstairs' _ made  me laugh a lot.


----------



## Carfer

I agree with Vanda that further context is needed. Anyway, we portuguese sometimes use that expression to convey the meaning of _'this and that' (you'll be studying this and that). _This might be (or not) the case_._


----------



## Dona Chicória

Hello friends
In the sentence

'seus pais não vão acreditar: agora você vai ficar estudando pra cima e pra baixo.'

seus pais means your parents, not their parents.

And though the sentence is strange, it uses an expression "para cima e para baixo" (up and down) that may mean everywhere, everytime, without stop.

"Ela anda para cima e para baixo com os livros , mas não a vejo estudar nada" or, She carries the books up and down but I don't see her studying at all.

In Brasil  to avoid confusion we normally use:

Eu - meu -> Esse casaco é meu
Tu - teu  ->  Teu irmão telefonou
Você - seu -> Leve o seu casaco. Seu irmão telefonou
Ele - dele -> João esqueceu o casaco dele. O irmão dele ligou
Ela - dela -> Ana esqueceu o livro dela. Ela falou com a irmã dela. 
Nós - nosso -> Nós comemos o nosso bolo rapidinho. 
Vocês - de vocês -> Levem os casacos de vocês. O pai de vocês telefonou.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dona Chicória said:


> And though the sentence is strange, it uses an expression "para cima e para baixo" (up and down) that may mean everywhere, everytime, without stop.
> 
> "Ela anda para cima e para baixo com os livros , mas não a vejo estudar nada" or, She carries the books up and down but I don't see her studying at all.



Concordo. Trata-se de uma expessão para indicar que não há interrupção da atividade. Neste caso, "você" vai estudar muito, sem parar e os "teus" pais não vão acreditar em tamanha façanha.

Nota: Também ri muito com a tradução "upstairs and downstairs".


----------



## olivinha

val555 said:


> Ola!
> I am trying to understand _one ad_ it says, 'seus pais não vão acreditar: agora você vai ficar estudando pra cima e pra baixo.' !


 
Olá, Val.
In spite of the very plausible explanations you've got here for "estudando pra cima e pra baixo", it still sounds a bit unnatural to just hear "agora você vai ficar estudando pra cima e pra baixo".
Since this is an excerpt from an ad, there might be some sort of word pun here. If I may ask, what was the ad about?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Olivinha, it doesn't sound so unnatural to me. As Ricardo puts it (post #5) , it is a way of saying that you are going to study profusely. _Pra cima e pra baixo_ implies hectic activity, in such a way that your hard work will be noticed by your parents.


----------



## olivinha

Could be, Dom, but I still think there is a word pun behind it, and I am curious about it.


----------



## Vanda

It doesn't sound unnatural for me either. Actually this expression is very present in our daily life, whenever I say, in reply to someone's question: 
_What I am doing these days? Estou correndo pra cima e pra baixo com um montão de provas finais e todas as traduções para dar conta. _


----------



## WAMORZINHO

I understood that the guy will study all the time, everywhere!


----------



## coolbrowne

Greetings

For the benefit of *val555*, let's recap:
*Seus pais não vão acreditar* = _Your_  parents won't believe (thanks *Dona Chicória*, for catching it)
*Agora você vai ficar estudando* = Now you will study all the time
*para cima e para baixo* = here, there, everywhere (it's an idiom, do not parse)
_There is no pun_. It sounds very much like a normal Brazilian ad.​*Translation:* = Your parents won't believe it. Now you will study hard _everywhere, all the time_  (thanks *WAMORZINHO*)

I bet it's an ad for some computer or some other gadget that the guy/gal is supposed to get (or have his/her parents buy )

Regards


----------



## olivinha

coolbrowne said:


> _There is no pun_. It sounds very much like a normal Brazilian ad.


How can you know that? Do you know what the ad is about?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

coolbrowne said:


> Greetings
> 
> 
> I bet it's an ad for some computer or some other gadget that the guy/gal is supposed to get (or have his/her parents buy )
> 
> Regards


 
Dependendo do conceito, pode ser qualquer coisa, não somente que ele ganhou um lap top. Pode ser que ele queira muito uma coisa e vai estudar muito para agradar os pais e conseguir o que quer.

Can be anything, not exactly a laptop. Maybe he wants so much a thing that he'll start to study hard to get that.

Não sei se a tradução para o inglês está certa, se estiver errada sintam-se livres para corrigir, por favor!


----------



## coolbrowne

WAMORZINHO said:


> Dependendo do conceito, pode ser qualquer coisa, não somente que ele ganhou um lap top


My apologies if I failed to be clear. This part of my post was meant as a joke (note the "I bet" and the )


coolbrowne said:


> I bet it's an ad for some computer or some other gadget that the guy/gal is supposed to get (or have his/her parents buy )


Of course, there is no way I would know what the ad is for! My saying "_some computer *or some other gadget*_" was just a wild (educated?) guess and (I apologize again) only a _joke_.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

OH! OK! now I get the joke!
Don't blame me! I'm blond!


----------



## Desastre

Include my name on the "native speakers weirded out by the sentence" list. To me, that expression (_para cima e para baixo_) should only be used after a verb that denotes motion. 

_Andar para cima e para baixo_: 

_Procurar alguém para cima e para baixo: 

Estudar para cima e para baixo: 

_I mean, I understand the whole idea, but it isn't something I'd say normally. For that reason, I'm all for investigating that pun theory


----------



## YALAK

Olá amigos!

«Their parents will not believe:now while you are studying you go upstairs and downstairs»
I would translate:«os seus pais não vão acreditar:agora, enquanto estás a estudar(estudando), vais de cima para baixo».
We say de cima para baixo and de baixo para cima(up and down)

Thank you


----------



## coolbrowne

Mey caro *YALAK*

Creio que V Exa. está a inverter a pergunta do tópico


YALAK said:


> I would translate:«os seus pais não vão acreditar:agora, enquanto estás a estudar(estudando), vais de cima para baixo».


Trata-se de traduzir de português (BR) para inglês e não vice-versa 

Um abraço e boa sorte


----------



## YALAK

Obrigado pela observação;mas,não podia tratar-me simplesmente de amigo, em vez de V.Excia? Desculpe.Concentrei-me mais no títulora cima e pra baixo.Posso ter uma opinião diferente?Eu diria de cima para baixo.A diversidade nos faz bem.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

YALAK said:


> Obrigado pela observação;mas,não podia tratar-me simplesmente de amigo, em vez de V.Excia? Desculpe.Concentrei-me mais no títulora cima e pra baixo.Posso ter uma opinião diferente?*Eu diria de cima para baixo*.A diversidade nos faz bem.



Mas, neste caso Yalak, o sentido seria outro. De cima pra baixo, como a frase indica, se está a epecificar uma direção concreta (up down), enquanto que pra cima e pra baixo, o significado é de que a coisa sobre a qual se faz referência vai em *todas* as direções possíveis e a imaginação nos leva a crer também que seriam com muitos movimentos e sem interrupções. 

Abraço.


----------



## coolbrowne

YALAK said:


> Obrigado pela observação;mas,não podia tratar-me simplesmente de amigo, em vez de V.Excia?


 Agora que tenho sua permissão, sem dúvida, meu amigo. Claro que a recíproca tem que valer.
Um abraço d'aquém mar


----------

